# Question about Rome



## Marcia3641 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi there, I understand there are some unsafe areas in Rome, is there anyone that can recommend a centrally located area in Rome that is safe and nice (not the ghetto) but not too far away from major attractions. 

Does anyone have any day tour recommendations that have reasonable prices and good service?

thanks in advance

Marcia3641


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 20, 2009)

*Piazza Navona*

would be my recommendation.  We liked the Residenza Canali and walked around there and to the Vatican at nite with no problems.

I have heard to avoid the area near the train station, but there are lots of reasonable hotels in the vicinity. On TripAdvisor check out Rome hotels and go to its Rome forum for great information and advice.  Using that site is how I chose the Residenza Canali.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 20, 2009)

I usually stay near the train station and have never had a problem there.  It is convenient for the train to and from the airport and there is also a metro stop there, as well as lots of restaurants, internet cafe, etc.  There are a lot of tourists walking around at night, which helps in terms of safety.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer staying in the Piazza Navona - Campo di Fiori area but would have no hesitation in staying near the train station.

The train station (Termini) metro stop has the particular virtue of being the transfer point between metro lines A and B making it more convenient for getting to some of the attractions in short order.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 21, 2009)

I strongly second the Piazza Navona area, and would add on the Pantheon area.  It's in the central historic area, so the truck traffic is very limited.  I always notice near the train station that traffic is heavier, diesel fumes are thicker, things are just grittier.....

The Piazza Navona area is extremely central to everything. We stayed in this area a few years back and easily walked to EVERYTHING even with kids (then quite young) and a grandma in tow.  The Pantheon area is right next door.

Plus the P.N./Pantheon area are what you think of when you think of "Rome".  Winding labyrinths of cobblestone streets, cute cafes, tiny restaurants on little piazzas, beautiful fountains, interesting shops, light traffic and lots of pedestrians (even late at night, very safe), amazing historic sights to surprise you around every corner.  Can't recommend these areas highly enough!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

Marcia3641 said:


> Does anyone have any day tour recommendations that have reasonable prices and good service?



Here are two great tours that I recommend (but you need to sign up for in advance) 
(a) THE SCAVI (Tomb of Saint Peter) TOUR - http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/i...uffscavi_doc_gen-information_20040112_en.html
(b) THE VATICAN GARDENS TOUR - http://mv.vatican.va/3_EN/pages/z-Info/MV_Info_Servizi_Visite.html (it looks like you can now purchase these tickets online - see link at the bottom of the page)

Well the last time, I checked with both my hotel concierge and the American Express Travel Office in Rome, there was only one major bus tour company left in Rome - Vastours http://www.vastours.it/eng/vastours/tour_regular_roma.html. We don't really like this company based on our past experience with them. The tour guides are great but the company doesn't seem organized in any way. Just  don't expect great service. Warning if you have to pick up their tours from the vastours terminal, expect confusion on where your bus will be (in front of the office or up the street) and/or which one to get on. 
For example see this review (scroll down and see the section on Vastour) - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/7332858-post884.html 

Last year, we really wanted to avoid Vastours so we booked a private walking tour with Rome Context (a bit expensive but well worth it). I recommend trying one of their tours -  http://www.contexttravel.com/rome/tours/complete-list/

Our two favorite guidebooks - 
(1) Rick Steves Rome - http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-Rome-2009/dp/1598801228/
Amazon allows you to view select pages inside the book - http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1598801228/ref=sib_dp_ptu#reader-link
Rick Steves' book does a very good job in covering all of the major sights and offer very helpful tips to save you time and money. Read his tips about avoiding the lines at the Vatican Museum. We also took a day trip to Ostia Antica on our own using the info provided in his guidebook. Ostia Antica is suppose to be similiar to Pompeii but a lot closer (but I've never been to Pompeii).
NOTE: Some information from Rick Steves' book can be found on his website - http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/italy/italy_menu.htm
(2) Eyewitness Rome - http://www.amazon.com/Rome-EYEWITNESS-TRAVEL-GUIDE-Publishing/dp/075661550X/
Amazon allows you to view select pages inside the book - http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/075661550X/ref=sib_dp_ptu#reader-link
The EyeWitness book offers a visual journey. I also find their guidebooks very helpful in deciding what I want to see and do. Their Rome book also has detailed street maps in the back.

Have a wonderful time in Rome


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

Also use the search function to find the old threads on Rome
For example - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54439


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 23, 2009)

We also really liked Rick Steve's Rome guidebook.  Information we needed in an entertaining fashion and with historical explanations that even my kids found interesting.     The advise you got about paying close attention to his hints on how to save money and beat the lines is priceless.  He tells you exactly how to walk right past all those long lines at the Forum and straight inside.


----------



## hicksville (Mar 30, 2009)

*2 things we are doing*

We're going to Rome in May and are staying at a monastery- lots of great locations, inexpensive & clean w/private bathrooms, but the downsides are that they don't have TVs, maybe not even phones and some of the other things hotel rooms usually have.  Unmarried couples cannot share a room, and there's a curfew usually around 10-11 pm.  All that was ok with us.

We are staying at #137 in the Spanish Steps area- here's the link to their website- they arrange everything for a small fee.  We couldn't get a timeshare and a hotels in the same area were very expensive.
http://www.monasterystays.com/

Also we're doing a Scavi tour of the Vatican- you have to write to them MONTHS in advance to request it, based on availability.  We got a reservation, but it probably took them about a month to confirm it for us.  
http://tinyurl.com/2yb63  It's arranged directly thru the Vatican and 10Euros each.


----------



## elaine (Apr 16, 2009)

*we stayed at Eurostar International Palace last year*

5-7 blocks from train station--easy walk with rolling suitcase.  10 minutes down a cute street to Colosseum (get your tickets over at the Forum--little wait--same ticket), 10 minutes to Spanish Steps, Pantheon, Trevi---very safe.  2 twin room was 195 Euros, including big buffet breakfast.  Room was so-so, bathroom was great, but for the location, well worth it for just a few nights.  I debated staying closer to train station---I was glad to have picked this place.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2009)

*Rome*

It depends on what you want to do.  Personally, I like the area near the train because I will use the train to go several places and it is centrally located.  It also depends on your budget- you can spend a little or a lot in Rome.  I would say not to plan on driving in Rome.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 19, 2009)

You might enjoy these Rick Steves' tours of Italy (and other countries).  They can be downloaded as MP3 files, put on a CD, and played in your car - great way to drive to work!

Brian

http://www.ricksteves.com/news/travelnews/0602/italy_downloads.htm


----------



## BarCol (Apr 19, 2009)

We second Context tours - small group excellent guides as well as the Campo Di Fiori or Piazza Navona


----------



## Denise (Apr 22, 2009)

I used both the Eyewitness  and Rick Steve's Rome books and they were both very good. We stayed at a very nice hotel, Hotel Santa Anna, but it was a very blocks from the Vatican, not a good central location for other sights. We did the Scavi tour which was one of the highlights of the trip. I had written ahead for reservations but had not heard anything back before we left (short notice trip). We went to the office, explained that we had written etc...the gentlemen put us on the next tour. This was in "off time" during March but it's always worth asking. We hired a private driver and guide from romeinlimo for a full day "rome in day" tour. It was the most expensive thing we did but worth every penny. The company was a pleasure to work with and I can highly recommend them. We saw everything on my list plus things I had not even thought of. We  did not wait in any lines, they took care of everything. We had just the guide for a 4 hour tour of the Vatican the next day and again, well worth it for us. You will have a great time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 22, 2009)

*Other Rome Tour Companies*

Also take a look at the "Things to Do" page on Tripadvisor. It looks like they have reviews on various tour companies. I'll have to remember to check this page before our next trip - http://rome-hotels.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g187791-Activities-Rome_Lazio.html


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 26, 2009)

we are going in october thanks for all the great info. i am sure i will have a ton of questions.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 2, 2009)

Just got back from Rome, we stayed at the Marriott on the via Venito. Nice location but if we did it again we'd stay near the Piazza Navona area. It was our favorite area in Rome. It is right next to the pantheon and near the trevi fountain. An easy walk across the river to the vatican.


----------

